# S'apitoyer sur son sort



## Nuashita

Hola a todos, acabo de ver esta expresión en francés: "(...)je ne veux pas m'apitoyer sur mon sort". He encontrado aquí una traducción: "Se apiadaba de su destino", pero no me acaba de convencer, ¿no tenemos algo parecido en español? ¿Alguna expresión o refrán? ¿alguien tiene una idea? 
 Muchas gracias! Merci!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lo tienes mal... *je* ne veux pas... es *yo*, no *Se* apiadaba...

¿Algo parecido en español?, no exactamente.
La traducción literal es:

No quiero apiadarme de mi destino.

La idea es: No quiero lamentarme por mi destino.

Esperemos a los demás.


----------



## martatxu

Bonsoir/Buenas noches:¿Autocompadecerme, quizá? Pero no estoy segura, igual deberías esperar alguna otra respuesta. À la prochaine...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

martatxu said:


> Bonsoir/Buenas noches:¿Autocompadecerme, quizá? Pero no estoy segura, igual deberías esperar alguna otra respuesta. À la prochaine...


 
Compadecerme, sí.
Autocompadecerme me parece redundantemente redundante.


----------



## martatxu

Buenas noches... La redundancia no me parece mala si no es excesiva, porque siempre habrá un lado enfático que resaltar, pero, a parte de que los demás se pueden compadecer de mí, yo también puedo hacerlo de mí misma si me regodeo en mi desdicha...À la prochaine...





Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Compadecerme, sí.
> Autocompadecerme me parece redundantemente redundante.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

martatxu said:


> Buenas noches... La redundancia no me parece mala si no es excesiva, porque siempre habrá un lado enfático que resaltar, pero, a parte de que los demás se pueden compadecer de mí, yo también puedo hacerlo de mí misma si me regodeo en mi desdicha...À la prochaine...


 
Compadecer. Bien.
Compadecerme. Bien.
Autocompadecerme. No.


----------



## Nuashita

Hola, muchas gracias a todos. Martatxu gracias por decir la palabra que buscaba. Me parece que estaría bien "autocompadecerse", ya que compadecerse puede hacer referencia a otra cosa, "No quiero compadecerme", en mi opinión podría significar compadecerse de cualquier otra persona o situación, y añadiendo "auto", "No quiero autocompadecerme", dejaría claro que estas hablando de compadecerte de ti mismo. ¿qué opinais?


----------



## Pohana

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Compadecer. Bien.
> Compadecerme. Bien.
> Autocompadecerme. No.



Bonjour : je suis d'accord avec cette remarque de Juan Jacob. Autocompadecerme ne vas pas; on ne peut pas omettre "mon sort" dans l'expression originale.


----------



## Namarne

Nuashita said:


> Hola, muchas gracias a todos. Martatxu gracias por decir la palabra que buscaba. Me parece que estaría bien "autocompadecerse", ya que compadecerse puede hacer referencia a otra cosa, "No quiero compadecerme", en mi opinión podría significar compadecerse de cualquier otra persona o situación, y añadiendo "auto", "No quiero autocompadecerme", dejaría claro que estas hablando de compadecerte de ti mismo. ¿qué opinais?


Que sí, que tienes razón.  (Yo también había pensado en esta palabra al leer la pregunta. Sería redundante "autocompadecerme de mí mismo", pero no "autocompadecerme" ni "compadecerme de mí mismo", ya que puedo "compadecerme de él"). 

Saludos.


----------



## Pohana

Si, pero no  puedo "_autocompadecerme de mi destino_"; voyez-vous ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Namarne

Pohana said:


> Si, pero no  puedo "_autocompadecerme de mi suerte_".


No, claro, yo daba por sentado que se omitía "de mi suerte". 

Saludos.


----------



## Pohana

No, puedes compadecerte por situaciones de sufrimiento momentáneas / específicas / a largo plazo, à mon avis no se debería pensar en el destino por omisión.


----------



## Namarne

Pues también es verdad.


----------



## martatxu

Hola de nuevo: Perdonad por la presentación de mi mensaje, pero tengo problemas con la edición de textos en mi ordenador...// Para terminar con la discusión (por mi parte) diré que todo lo que NOS acontece tiene que ver con el propio destino, tenga éste la forma que se quiera creer, así que mi propuesta era cambiar toda la expresión por "autocompadecerme", que, dicho sea de paso, ya sabía correcta del todo, aunque no quisiera entrar en discusión al respecto...// También es verdad que "compadecerme de mi destino" quiere decir lo mismo, pero, para mí (y aunque no conozca el contexto, que podría justificarlo, por supuesto) "compadecerme de mi destino "me parece un tanto grandilocuente y como declamatorio...À la prochaine...


----------



## Namarne

martatxu said:


> También es verdad que "compadecerme de mi destino" quiere decir lo mismo, pero, para mí (y aunque no conozca el contexto, que podría justificarlo, por supuesto) "compadecerme de mi destino "me parece un tanto grandilocuente y como declamatorio...À la prochaine...


Ya que seguimos profundizando en el asunto...  
A mí me resulta un poco difícil explicar por qué tampoco me convence "compadecerme de mi destino". Más allá de la cuestión de la traducción, me suena a algo inexistente. Uno se autocompadece, o también siente compasión de sí mismo, son sentimientos conocidos y negativos para la persona, pero sentimientos que existen y que se dan cada día. Apiadarse del propio destino... no sé, yo es algo que no diría, creo. Pero si uno tiene que traducir lo que otro ha dicho, y el original dice eso... 
(Yo dejo la cuestión abierta, y también à la prochaine).


----------



## Lampiste

Salut:

Por pegar la hebra: Perdona Nuashita, pero yo no sé qué significa la palabra *autocompadecerse*. ¿Acaso le das el sentido de darse lástima uno mismo? Pues no sé los demás, pero yo no he tenido nunca ese sentimiento hacia mí mismo.

Yo puedo sentir lástima por otras personas, incluso por algunos animales, pero en lo que se refiere a lo que a mi haya podido ocurrir, por muy adverso que sea, yo sentiré rabia, impotencia, arrepentimiento, tristeza, lamento, etc. pero no sentiré compasión por mí mismo. 

Pero por temor a estar momentáneamente obnubilado, he ido rápido a buscar una luz en el diccionario oficial y el resultado ha sido que ni _autocompadecer_ ni _autocompadecerse_ (ni con guión tampoco) son palabras que existan en la lengua española. 

Y ello me ha hecho pensar que yo estaba en lo cierto, puesto que si no hay concepto, no hay palabra.

Y puestos a elegir una traducción a la frase escrita en francés, yo me inclino por la propuesta de Juan Jacob: 

*No quiero lamentarme por mi destino.* (que queda divinamente )

Espero haber ayudado. Â bientôt


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se lamenter sur son sort es una expresión fija en la que "de mon sort" no tiene por qué ser traducido al pie de la letra. La idea es lamentarse por lo que nos ocurre. Añadir en español "suerte", "destino", "sino", hace que la frase deje de ser natural, y en francés no tiene nada de forzada. 

Sólo mi opinión. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

martatxu said:


> todo lo que NOS acontece tiene que ver con el propio destino...



Como opinión personal me parece TOTALMENTE válido, yo pienso que en nuestra vida hay una parte que es destino y se completa con la decisión de ser responsables de las consecuencias de nuestros actos, mais c'est une autre paire de manches....


----------



## Nuashita

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------

